# Inferior Function - Eruptions, Relaxation, Examples



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Video with examples of inferior eruptions, when it is used for relaxation, and a general explanation of the inferior the function. Feedback and discussion welcome! roud:
*
Channel for more MBTI videos:
*Doctorjuice1's MBTI Channel - YouTube


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Interesting and well-explained video 

And while I have trouble pinpointing inferior eruptions that I've experienced, I will say I definitely use my Ti for relaxation when I play video games. In fact, that's one of the best ways for me to de-stress and calm myself down. I get very much into the mechanics and technicalities of the game.


----------



## mell (Aug 9, 2012)

Great job! I appreciated how you used plenty of examples and pictures. Now it's time for me to pinpoint my own inferior function and work on that. Keep it up ^^


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

great video! the visuals really helped me. i've found using Si or Se relaxes me, becoming more rooted in my body, rather than stuck in my mind, but i think trying to use Te may help me actually get more things done. that's just a guess, though. i need to explore more about Te to really understand it. thanks for posting your video!


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Nicely done. Good short summary of the role of inferior  for extended descriptions I liked the Form of Inferior series.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Nicely done. Good short summary of the role of inferior  for extended descriptions I liked the Form of Inferior series.


"When one ISFP becomes especially irritated with her husband's chronic indecision,* she provides him with lengthy, logical accounts of his available choices, adopting a combative, lawyer-like tone."*

i found that over at the link, and it makes me chuckle. both me and my S.O do this at times! we're both Te inferior. thanks for the link.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Liontiger said:


> Interesting and well-explained video
> 
> And while I have trouble pinpointing inferior eruptions that I've experienced, I will say I definitely use my Ti for relaxation when I play video games. In fact, that's one of the best ways for me to de-stress and calm myself down. I get very much into the mechanics and technicalities of the game.


Thanks! What's funny is, I play video games all the time :laughing:


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

mell said:


> Great job! I appreciated how you used plenty of examples and pictures. Now it's time for me to pinpoint my own inferior function and work on that. Keep it up ^^


Thanks! Any ideas as to what it could be?


----------



## mell (Aug 9, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> Thanks! Any ideas as to what it could be?


Well inferior Te seems to line up with me the most. But I am judging that off of this article: http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html 

It seems like a lot of people seem to come across as Te-like when they get angry even though they don't necessarily have Te-inferior. So I can't really completely base my inferior off of that article. I read all the others too and I connect with many of them in some ways but Te really fit me the most.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, in truth, a real inferior eruption would probably be something that happens that seemed out of your conscious control - the place where your self control feels a bit potentially chaotic and irrational, coming from going against a subjective or objective natural preference where you have so many conceptions and ideas/ideals around to a place where you're fundamentally uncivilized (as in, you don't have sophisticated self-governing discipline there, due to heavily repressing the introverted/extraverted equivalent of the inferior - this is all according to Jung) - there is a great portion of it rationalized toward the ego which is obviously not going to be problematic (although you might think it is just because your dominant contrasts enough with the inferior that engaging from the perspective of the inferior might seem like "switching hands to write").


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Well, in truth, a real inferior eruption would probably be something that happens that seemed out of your conscious control - the place where your self control feels a bit potentially chaotic and irrational, coming from going against a subjective or objective natural preference where you have so many conceptions and ideas/ideals around to a place where you're fundamentally uncivilized (as in, you don't have sophisticated self-governing discipline there, due to heavily repressing the introverted/extraverted equivalent of the inferior - this is all according to Jung) - there is a great portion of it rationalized toward the ego which is obviously not going to be problematic (although you might think it is just because your dominant contrasts enough with the inferior that engaging from the perspective of the inferior might seem like "switching hands to write").


so basically one would be acting as if not in control anymore?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> so basically one would be acting as if not in control anymore?


They might feel a little disoriented and some side-effects of this might show, perhaps. Hard to say (I think Jung or Naomi Quenk can explain it better than I - or even @simulatedworld over at the Personality Nation forum).


----------

